

JavaScript's creator ponders its future - nreece
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/06/23/eich-javascript-interview_1.html

======
bprater
So to see the article, I get to go through an interstitial, a pop-up asking me
to take a survey and an article broken into 6 pages.

Sorry, I've stopped going to sites like this. The ad guys may be creaming
their pants with all the crap they've sold companies, but I'm not giving them
the satisfaction of my page views.

I stop visiting about.com about 2 years ago because of the same thing.
Advertising is fine, but don't piss me off in the process.

------
Zarathu
Ew, JavaScript. I prefer seeing sites coded to be used without it.

Besides, you get a wider market when you consider the smaller percentage of
people that have Noscript or whatever.

~~~
DanHulton
Site should be coded if at all possible to gracefully degrade if javascript
can't be found, but this "DEAR GOD NO JAVASCRIPT" attitude I find these days
is just weird. If you stick to the good parts, it's a really awesome little
language that lets you do some really neat things. If you code well, you get
small, useful applications out of it that increase the usefulness of the
browser hundreds-fold.

Javascript just gets a bad reputation because - like PHP - it's used by
gazillions of noobs and that brings the average code quality down.

~~~
jamongkad
Agreed JavaScript like PHP has garnered a tarnished reputation. But really, it
has alot going for it, first class functions, proper lexical scoping,
closures(which I find the most fun of all to use), and all that Lispy
goodness. It's Lisp in C syntax for crying out loud. I wish I could say the
same thing with PHP though.

